# Umm can someone tell me what we caught?



## ayyyjayyy (Sep 3, 2011)

I've had scabies before and it doesn't look like that to me at all. I've also had staph and Mesa before and neither of these look like those plus we both caught it at the same time. It's obviously some kinda weird rash. Could be poison ivy or something but I don't remember D having the same exposes areas as me (he's been wearing pants). So anyway, if anyone has any clue please let us know because were trying to figure out how to treat it! Thanks! And it won't let me fuckig upload a photo from a phone! If anyone cares to see message me andbill send pics. Till then the best description I can give I's clusters of small bumps, and also just a pretty even coverage of our feet and shins, it's up his side more sporadically, the bumps are just small roun bumps with no fluid or anything, basically looks generally like some kind of average rash but has spread very quickly which concerns us clearly haha. We've been sleeping many pretty random places so who knows but no where really gross or bum spots or anything so who knows.


----------



## Hobacalypse (Sep 3, 2011)

My suggestion is not knowing what it is you should is just treat it with some camille lotion.

If it spreads get drunk find a jedi and AMPUTATE dat shit


----------



## Dmac (Sep 3, 2011)

many drug store chains sell an over the counter product called "ivy block" it will stop poison oak and poison ivy pluss many other rashes. it is small and easy to pocket. it works very well. sometimes hydrogen peroxide or plain old rubbing alcohol works too. hope you get well.


----------



## CXR1037 (Sep 3, 2011)

Lupus!


----------



## trash diver (Sep 3, 2011)

Try a 50/50 mixture of unscented bleach and clean water.If it spreads,feels hot,or changes color, you might want to consider a visit to the ER.


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks all, it seems to be subsiding I think haha. Been wiping down with alcohol wipes things. Hah.


----------



## katbastard (Sep 5, 2011)

trash diver said:


> Try a 50/50 mixture of unscented bleach and clean water.If it spreads,feels hot,or changes color, you might want to consider a visit to the ER.


NEVER EVER put bleach on your skin, i wish dumb people would all drink a nice big glass of bleach.
*Skin Effects*

Exposure of common household bleach to your skin is not likely to have immediate effects, especially if the bleach has been diluted with water, according to "CRC Handbook of Laboratory Safety" by A. Keith Furr. The longer the bleach is left on your skin, however, the more likely it is that you will begin to experience burning, itching and other types of irritation. If the bleach is left on your skin for an inordinately long period of time, it can cause pigment lightening and permanent tissue damage. Stronger industrial formulas of bleach will produce the same results, only in a shorter amount of time.

Read more: http://www.livestrong.com/article/264793-the-effects-of-bleach-on-skin-eyes/#ixzz1X6yikjJb​


----------



## DisgustinDustin (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks. I'm glad we didn't try that.. Anywho... Hers a subsided somewhat.. I still have some spots.


----------



## katbastard (Sep 5, 2011)

text me some pix 515-770-3224 and i will see what i can come up with


----------



## trash diver (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you Katbastard.It would probably not be a good idea to use bleach on an unidentified rash.I have however used it to treat poison ivy on myself.I apologize for this post.


----------



## dprogram (Sep 5, 2011)

Ayyyjayyy - might be the same thing I had that time. It wasn't horrible but was annoying. Hope to get my car going tomorrow...


----------



## katbastard (Sep 5, 2011)

n


trash diver said:


> Thank you Katbastard.It would probably not be a good idea to use bleach on an unidentified rash.I have however used it to treat poison ivy on myself.I apologize for this post.


no need to apologize, its just a sore subject for me my little sister just bathed my niece with bleached and hurt her by doing it all because some one told her to use bleach


----------



## Nelco (Sep 5, 2011)

chiggers and jiggys have that look
what part of the country you in?


----------



## Puckett (Sep 6, 2011)

best bet is to go to an er say hey im homeless look at my rash they give you a shot in your ass and send you on your way. tell them no id, and fake name and your good.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Sep 6, 2011)

Only thing I can come up with is shingles. when you figure it out be sure to let us know


----------

